# Side-by-side comparison: Casio A158 vs A168 vs B650 lots of pics!



## F_K (Aug 31, 2015)

I was in the market for a classic Casio, and I could not decide on a particular model... so I bought all three. I will not expand on the features of each model as they already have been discussed in other threads.

A158 is the small one.
A168 is the medium sized one that I liked best.
B650 is the larger one.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great comparison! Thank you! I'm a oldster so guess which one I like! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## F_K (Aug 31, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Great comparison! Thank you! I'm a oldster so guess which one I like!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You're welcome! A158 for ya?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

F_K said:


> You're welcome! A158 for ya?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nope, the big one! B650.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

is the B650 case paint finish in gloss or matte? 
I compare the A158 and A168 both have gloss finish case.

Already have W-217H, and plan to buy B650 but not available in my country, seem I have order it from the bay.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Im guessing its matte like the b640


----------

